# Tank rinse



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What are you guys using to rinse your tanks after spraying herbicide and other products?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've only used water, but I'm also interested to see what others use. I see tank cleaning products for sale and wonder if they are advantageous.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just rinse with water, granted I'm not spraying anything where an infinitesimal amount of residual product would cause problems. I keep a cheap hand can around for non-selective spot spraying.

I think tank cleaning would be much more important for applicators who are spraying different grass types with incompatible products.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Water.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I have a 31 gallon pull behind and a 2 gallon pump sprayer. Both have been used for fungicide, pre-m's, selective herbicides and glypho. I rinse them out and make sure to flush the hose, wand and sprayer nozzles after each use. About a month ago I sprayed a friends gravel parking lot with glypho in the pull behind. Went home, rinsed it out and applied a fungicide app the same day. All I've ever used is plain water to rinse them out and never had any problems.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

FYI anyone looking for a cheap 1g spray can you can get one from HD for 8$.

1 Gal. Sprayer

https://www.homedepot.com/p/207202420


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

I have separate sprayers for specific purposes. I have one of the 2g Chapin Pro-Series that I use specifically for mixing pesticide (Temprid SC specifically but I would be fine using it for another pesticide product if needed). Two of the 1g Chapins from Lowes, one for selective herbicide application, and the other for non-selectives.

Also have a second 2g Chapin Pro Series on its way from Amazon that I plan to do a dfw_wand "build" for, which will be used for ferts, PGR, and such.

I've considered just rinsing with warm water and maybe dish detergent, but I guess I am maybe just excessively cautious. I guess the main thing I would always want to avoid would be using my "RoundUp" sprayer for anything on the actual lawn.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

This is maybe a dumb question......but where do you guys dispose of your rinse water?

I've always just dumped it out on a corner of my yard. I've never had any ill affects, presumably because the dilution is so high, but it is a little nerve wracking as well.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we have an extra wide driveway that is pretty flat. I just put water in the sprayer and let it pump its way down the driveway. most of the time it will dry up before it ever hits the end near the street.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> This is maybe a dumb question......but where do you guys dispose of your rinse water?
> 
> I've always just dumped it out on a corner of my yard. I've never had any ill affects, presumably because the dilution is so high, but it is a little nerve wracking as well.


Into an area where no one ever goes.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> This is maybe a dumb question......but where do you guys dispose of your rinse water?
> 
> I've always just dumped it out on a corner of my yard. I've never had any ill affects, presumably because the dilution is so high, but it is a little nerve wracking as well.


I try to spray everything the tank. I've approach my neighbors and asked if they mind me spraying their weeds when I have left over product. One has given me a complete green light - "I trust you entirely with my lawn. Spray whatever you want."

In terms of the rinse water, I try to pour it out in a hidden part of my lawn or spray the mixture out onto the grass.

Concerning cleaning the tank, several product labels call for ammonia to rinse the tank, especially if the tank has been used to spray a product containing boron, in which case, I pour that mixture down my driveway and let it evaporate.


----------



## brettgoodyear (May 2, 2018)

I've used this stuff before https://www.domyown.com/spray-tank-cleaner-neutralizer-p-2467.html but only when I've used something like a ground clearing product or something super strong like that. I'm sure that cleaning it with water like I normally do would work just fine I just like to be overly cautious when I use something that could potentially damage my lawn long term.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

So no one uses Scope?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

I just grab ammonia from the dollar store. Not sure if it's needed but when switching from a warm season to cool season grass I want to be sure it's clean.


----------

